# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل ساخت table در پایگاه داده sql server

## edge_vil

سلام 

من تقریبا تمامی نسخه های sql server را نصب کردم ( 2008 و 2012 و 2014 ) و  همشون بدون مشکل نصب میشن ، ولی در اولین قدم بعد از کانکت شدن به سرور که  می خوام table جدید بسازم به این ارور بر می خورم که تو همه ورژن ها یکسان  هست .

This backend version is not supported to design database diagrams or tables. (MS Visual Database Tools)


متاسفانه هیچ راه حلی با سرچ کردن پیدا نکردم . لطفا راهنماییم کنید ، ممنون ( توی این نرم افزار مبتدی هستم ) :ناراحت:

----------


## H.Jafari

با managment Studio آخرين ورژن نصب شده به ديتابيس كانكت شويد و table  جديد بسازيد يا ديزاين كنيد. 
با ورژن هاي قديمي Sql Server Managment Studio  نميتوانيد ديتابيس هايي كه بر روي سرورهاي با ورژن بالاتر قرار دارند طراحي كنيد.

----------


## efarzad

این خطا به این علت رخ میدهد که ورژن دیتابیس با ورژن SSMS که شما نصب میکنید متفاوت هست، با استفاده از دستور select @@version میتوانید بفهمید که دیتابیس شما دارای چه ورژنی است.
بهتر است از SSMS نسخه هایی که بعد از دیتابیس شما وجود دارد استفاده کنید.

----------

